# Donation Bird



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have a cock bird which I am going to donate to someone, that is if anyone is interested. As usual, no charge for the bird, box, or shipping. It is "AU 11 ZEPPELIN 8". I had him on iPigeon for two weeks, but no bids. I have attached a pic of him and his pedigree. I am not using him for breeding, as I have purchased some older proven breeders. He raced in the Sierra Ranch Classic series: 170 miles, 194 miles, 225 miles, and 350 miles. He placed 76, 154, 107, & 371. His best performance was in the 170 mile race, where he was 4 minutes & 29 seconds behind the winner out of a total of 548 birds. If anyone is interested, PM me, and I will make a decision by tomorrow. I will be shipping next monday.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

PM sent....


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

question is that the right pedigree for this bird you said its a cock bird, pedigree says hen ??????


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

L O L ^^^^ he right


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

horseart4u said:


> question is that the right pedigree for this bird you said its a cock bird, pedigree says hen ??????


Sorry about that. I made a mistake on the pedigree. He definitely is a he! I will print out a corrected pedigree.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok so make a new one or is that to damn hard!!!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

bbcdon said:


> Sorry about that. I made a mistake on the pedigree. He definitely is a he!


my thing is after you know the sex why can't people make new ones for the birds?? last comment is not towards you but the fella above....who deleted his comment...


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

horseart4u said:


> ok so make a new one or is that to damn hard!!!!


Is this person serious?? I deleted my last post because I thought maybe I was a little too mean spirited....now I wish I hadnt!! Holy smokes!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Is this person serious?? I deleted my last post because I thought maybe I was a little too mean spirited....now I wish I hadnt!! Holy smokes!!


yes i am serious!!!! and yes you were harsh & mean spirited so i got harsh & mean back... but come is it too hard to remake a pedigree after you know the true sex of a bird??


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

horseart4u said:


> yes i am serious!!!! and yes you were harsh & mean spirited so i got harsh & mean back... but come is it too hard to remake a pedigree after you know the true sex of a bird??


Are you just posting to watch your post count go up or do you have an intrest in the bird?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A simple mistake. I don't see the big issue.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

To be perfectly honest, I just realized the mistake now, so I guess I am guilty for not printing out a new one in the last 5 minutes!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> A simple mistake. I don't see the big issue.


I agree! They guy is just trying to be nice!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Are you just posting to watch your post count go up or do you have an intrest in the bird?


you should ask yourself the same quesion  your posting too LOL


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not YELLING at him i am asking and did ask about the sex of the bird being wrong and if it is possible to make a new pedigree when they find out the true sex..southtownracers you made this an arguing match not me.. get a life..and NO i don't have room for it and i bet you don't either..


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Blah blah blah.....Im done with you!!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Blah blah blah.....Im done with you!!!


so soon???? but i was having fun  LOVE YOU. no really same here we are acting like kids.. it just a piece of paper... no hard feelings PLEASE...


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

horseart4u said:


> so soon???? but i was having fun  LOVE YOU. no really same here we are acting like kids.. it just a piece of paper... no hard feelings PLEASE...


ok...PEACE Sorry Don, Its a nice looking bird, and I hope it finds a good home soon!


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

im interested, and will try to figure out how to send a PM. i am low on cock birds, and have a female, thought was male till recent, who needs a mate. nice strong bird by the way! im usually for more of pretty form and color, but this would add some strength, and a real homer to my flock, and even the numbers.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Click on his name and the second row down where it says send a private message.
Dave


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

I really want a pedigree. Bird


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

yup, found how to PM him, thanks! im actually not into him for the pedigree so much, though is novelty, but couldnt compete in want of just for that, he just looks really healthy and would make good mate for my wonderful female hopefully, and round out my small flock.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Due to the number of requests, I will PM the person who will receive the bird. To the rest of you, I will be getting 2 more birds back from the Winnerscup USA, which ends today with a 300 mile race. One of the birds is doing very well. I will probably be donating them also.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

well who ever of us was just getting started, could take all three, especially if any females for those who dont have any racer/homers (it turns out i have maybe a pair of roller/homer babies at best, if homer at all! good to have this forum to learn this kinda stuff.. lol). all three could then be shipped together.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update....



bbcdon said:


> Due to the number of requests, I will PM the person who will receive the bird. To the rest of you, I will be getting 2 more birds back from the Winnerscup USA, which ends today with a 300 mile race. One of the birds is doing very well. I will probably be donating them also.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update, what ever way you go some one will be very lucky.
Dave


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

hopefully they keep this post alive showing off to us all how theyre doing.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

laughingdog said:


> hopefully they keep this post alive showing off to us all how theyre doing.


They were released at 0515 pacific time. I am hoping we will see results by 1130 here in California.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

i ment from then new owner/s, but was interested in how theyre doing in the race also. hope they win for you!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Zeppelin 5 placed 59th in the 300 mile race, out of 204 birds. Zeppelin 11 finished 128th. I was so hoping that 11 would do better. Oh well, they survived the whole series, so I am proud of them for that accomplishment. I will be having them shipped back, so I will post again when I receive them, and donate them if anyone is still interested. There is a 3rd bird coming which was a gift, from Marty McGinnis from Bronx, NY. He is a Dordin, but he furnished no pedigree. I will donate him if anyone would like to have him, even though there is no pedigree. Here are his results in the series: 150 miles-232 out of 258 birds, 200 miles-165 out of 258 birds, 250 miles-188 out of 210 birds, 300 miles-137 out of 204 birds.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are pics of the pedigrees for ZEPPELIN 5, & ZEPPELIN 11.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I sure like the looks of Zeppelin 5....I know you are trying to help out new people, but I sure like that Rocket blood!! That bird will make a good breeder for someone


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Def interested as well


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a full brother and sister and a half brother to Zepelin 5  Awesome!


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

ooooooh.. any pics of the others? so are these all males, that are paired then home to you now gotten as adults, because theyve paired, mated, nested, or have to successfully rear how many number of squeakers??? honestly they probably wouldnt be raced with me, unless i find local enthusiasts.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He can't fly them. From what I understand, only one of the birds are home so far. He doesn't want to stock them, so he's giving them to someone else as breeders


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Don, can you put my name in the line?


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have a full brother and sister and a half brother to Zepelin 5  Awesome!


I also have several birds related closly to ZEPPELIN 5. I got several of my breeders from Darrell. Rocket pigeons, DE-46, and Wonder.


----------

